# Whistling noise coming from engine



## clutchcolin21 (Apr 2, 2009)

I have been dying to know what this whistling/squealing noise coming from under the hood of my pathfinder is. I can't pin-point exactly where the noise is coming from, but it seems to be coming from around the area where the fan/fanbelts are located. The quality of the video distorts the sound a little bit, but you'll get the general idea of what it sounds like.

I have noticed that the noise is non-existant until the engine warms up. For example, on cold winter mornings there is no noise...at least not until the car starts warming up.

I don't know if this will help, but I have a 2000 Nissan Pathfinder LE with 113,247 miles on it. Thanks


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

cant get youtube at work, but, have you tried isolating the noise by removing fan belts one at a time? if you have a single belt that runs everything, you will have to listen to the area that the noise is coming from. most likely its a bearing going out. probably an idler pulley but could be the h2o pump or alt.


----------



## clutchcolin21 (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks. I've never really worked on cars so I'm not to sure on how to do any of that but I will take it into consideration. I'll either have my mechanic try something, or I'll bring it down to the automotive class at school (free!!). I have a feeling it may be the belts, as when I bought the car I didn't notice the noise until I got new fan belts. But then again, maybe I just never noticed it as the fan belts were replaced before I really got a chance to "have" the car.

Once again I'm not the greatest with cars, so if by alt. you meant alternator, I don't think it would be that. A few months ago my battery died, and at first I had thought it may be the alternator, but the alternator was reported to be good by my mechanic, so I think I can eliminate that from the list of possible solutions.


----------



## sontyper (Mar 30, 2009)

Have you ever change the ac/alt belts...There's 2 of them..There cheap to repair..


----------



## guinnessmike (Dec 20, 2006)

It says the video has been removed so maybe you fixed it already, but my 95' Path was making a whistling noise a while back. I thought it was the a/c comp belt, but when I removed it the sound was still there. It ended up being a vacuum leak on one of the hoses going into the main air intake hose near the MAF. Try all the hose connections on the intake to see if the sound changes pitch.


----------



## pittmanjustin (Apr 11, 2011)

miine does it too if you look at the intake hose from the air box you will see small cracks in between the ripples just put some silicone on it and keep movin


----------

